# Cub GT2544 - Is spindle bent & is belt rubbing?



## Fiomax (Oct 11, 2018)

When I engaged the blades on the deck, smoke started to come from below somewhere.

I removed the long belt (not shown in pics, connects deck to engine) and it looked a little chewed up. It was just replaced 8-12 months ago during a tuneup at a local shop.

On the deck, one of the spindles looks to be at a slight angle, and it looks like the deck belt (not main belt which is a little chewed up) is rubbing against the side. I purchased some new bearings for spindles, but before I attempt a repair, I'd like to know if it's normal for the spindle to be at a slight angle like this, and if the belt is in the wrong position as it looks to be rubbing. Anyone have feedback to give on this?










Spindle on left is slightly angled to left









Rubs when engaged


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried to run the belt on the other side of that tang on the last photo? I suppose it would rub when you disengage it!?!? Is that mounting bracket bent? It looks like it may be, as compared to the bracket on the other side.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2018)

*Welcome to the TF*

The belt rubbing while the deck is not installed is not a concern... but when installed the main belt(NOT shown) should restict the movement of the double pulley enough that it wont reach that far back.... my guess is that your main belt was an inch or so too long.

Edit: and the angle on the idler pulley has nothing to do with the smokin issue.... but check if the bolt is bent, if it is then change it, if not, dont worry its not gonna hurt anything


----------

